# الماس وروائعه



## بابكريحى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الماس​


*أشهر الأحجار الكريمة على الإطلاق، وهو معدن يتكون من عنصر الكربون الحر يتبلور على صورة ثماني **الأوجه octahedron أو ذي الأثني عشر وجها Dodecahedron في فصيلة المكعب cubic. والهند وجنوب أفريقيا والبرازيل أكبر المصادر العالمية لإنتاج الألماس. وبجانب أهمية الألماس بوصفه حجراً كريماً، فإن له استخدامات مهمة في الصناعة في كونه مادة ثاقبة وقاطعة. وترجع روعته بجانب صلادته العالية إلى معامل انكسار الضوء العالي فيه

إذ يبلغ أكثر من 2,4 بينما في الزجاج يساوي 1,5، وهذه الخاصية هي التي تسبب لمعان الألماس وبريقه الخاطف. **وهناك نماذج من القطع الصناعي للألماس أشهرها قطع البرلنتى Brilliant cut، والقطع المتدِّرج Step-cut. وأثمن عينات الألماس هي التي يكون لها لون ضارب إلى الزرقة الخفيفة وتليها فيالقيمة الأنواع الشفافة. ويعد اللون الأصفر الخافت أكثر العيوب التي تقلل من قيمة الألماس، وأقل أنواعه قيمة هي الأنواع الرمادية أو السوداء. هناك ألماسات مشهورة على مستوى التاريخ والعالم، لعل أكثرها قيمة وشهرة ألماسة المغول الكبيرة Great Mongul، وهذه الألماسة ضخمة ولا يعرف وزنها تماماً

وكانت في حوزة أباطرة الهندستان وفقدت، ولم يعثر لها على أثر حتى الآن. أما بلّورة جبل النور Koh-i- noor التي تزن 108 قراريط، والتي استخرجت من الهند فقد توارثها أباطرة كثيرون حتى آلت أخيراً إلى بريطانيا وأصبحت دُرّة التاج البريطاني. هناك أيضاً ألماسة نجم الجنوب Star of South ويبلغ وزنها 108 قراريط، واستخرجت من مناجم البرازيل.**أما أضخم ألماسة معروفة فهي الكولنيان The Kullinian التي استخرجت من مناجم جنوب أفريقا ويبلغ وزنها 3250 قيراطاً (رطل وست أوقيات)، وقطعت إلى ألماستين فريدتين إحداهما تزن 530 قيراطاً والأخرى 317 قيراطاً إلى جانب مائة ألماسة صغيرة.*


----------

